# Yearling Critique --- Important



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am seriously thinking about buying this filly, as this is the first one I have found, that I cannot get my mind off of. I fell in love with her bloodline, and her build, but I would like to know about her conformation, as I am not to good with pointing out flaws. 

She is AQHA registered and is a grand daughter of Shining Spark. I like how she has a big butt, and is a solid build. 

Is there anything majorly wrong with her legs or anything else, and how does her head look?

I am in contact with her owners, she is for sale for 3300 OBO CAD and I do not want to pay that much if she has any major conformational flaws. 

Pictures were taken today (from current owner)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think she is a little fine boned. but overall, I LOVE her. her hindend is dreamy.

cant tell much from the photos, but I wouldnt hesitate to go look at her and see what shes like in person. Id probably take her, and that paint behind her home. (Bring your trailer. ;-))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, that is what I was hoping to hear! She is 6.5 hours away so we will be bringing the trailer, and I can get her for 3000. Her price was reduced from 5000. I will probably go see her within the next week, as there is a storm coming and we don't want to drive in that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd need better pictures. Can you contact them to see if they can catch her and set her up on flat ground for decent pictures?

She may be really nice and just standing really funky....or she may be really funky.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I'd need better pictures. Can you contact them to see if they can catch her and set her up on flat ground for decent pictures?
> 
> She may be really nice and just standing really funky....or she may be really funky.


When I asked her for conformational pics, this is what she sent me, as this was right before they got the storm we are going to get... so this is the best I can do. 

What can you tell is wrong with her?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's probably just the way she's standing, but her hind end looks funky to me. Legs set way under her body with sickle hocks. Also, with the snow you can't see her pasterns or feet and with her head turned you can't see her neck or shoulder.

I'm going on the belief that it's likely just a funky stance, considering her breeding, but I'd want to be _dang_ sure before I dished out that much money for a yearling.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Photos are far from ideal but I see moderately tied in below the knee and also moderately sickle hocked and possibly slightly cow hocked (hocks sit closer than pasterns). Her hind canon comes out of her gaskin somewhat strangely (narrow and not smooth). All of these could be just the way she is standing or shadows from the photos, but her legs don't do that much for me.

Her left hip also looks significantly lower than right hip from behind, even though her legs look to be sharing even placement and weight. That can indicate that something is out of alignment (or can just be the way she has her weight distributed).

If I was asking $3-5k for a yearling I sure would take the 30 minutes to get better photos!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

These pictures are not ones to properly judge conformation:shock: Eating hay in a snowy paddock... 

Pretty nice looking youngster but i'd still want better pics!! before travelling that far & looking to pay that much:-(


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Make sure to get a vet check


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

I agree with everyone...they should bend over backwards to send better pics and maybe even video if they are asking that much. Is she halter broke? My first thought was she was sickle hocked too but it may be the way she standing or the ground. Pretty color! If they are not willing to get better pics for you I would walk away. I just did that with a cute buckskin paint that was two days away. They wanted 2800, but wouldn't send video or conformation pics or pics of the dam. I noticed a ton of their horses hadn't sold. They just kept sending photos like this and so I google and found someone that would and a better horse.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, I think I will walk away from this one. I like her pedigree and her colouring, but I think they are asking to much for her. I found another Shining Spark grand daughter, that was 3 years old and has has 4 months professional training for 5000, and if I compare that to this one, it is not that big of a difference price wise, but a huge difference training wise.

I posted another thread before this one, about a cremello filly, that I am thinking about getting too, as she is way closer and what I am looking for (even if she isn't from a shining spark line, as I LOVE that line)


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

For $3000 you can get a nicely bred started horse in this equine market. Don't get in a hurry 3 grand isn't something you just want to spend without lots of consideration
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> For $3000 you can get a nicely bred started horse in this equine market. Don't get in a hurry 3 grand isn't something you just want to spend without lots of consideration
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know that, and since I was only planning to spend 1000 or less on a horse, I don't think I will get this filly, as the owners want this much, and they are not even wanting to send me video or good pictures. 

I think I will also stick closer to home, and I am not set on one horse, I am considering all horses that fit my needs, and so far I have about 4 different ones, not including this one, that I am looking at. 

I do, however, really like the Shining Spark bloodline, and it would only be a bonus if I found one that had this line, and that I could afford.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Keep looking you can get a shining spark bred horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I tried to answer yesterday but the Horse Forum would not respond to my computer... and timed out. 

I would not buy this horse and you are smart not to. She is light boned (that will not change). She is tied at the knee (that will not change). She appears to be a little cow hocked and she is sickle hocked. 

She is also very large bodied and only a yearling. She will only get larger on top as she matures. This on light boned and incorrect legs is not the way to go. 

Furthermore, anyone who is asking that much for this horse should have professional photos. I am glad you decided to keep your money in your pocket. There are better horses (well bred too) out there for less $$. There are a lot better yearlings out there for that money.


----------

